# The Production Line.........



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

So,I want to go to New York City in the fall.I need money.These will be sold once finished.They will have lights and correct paint for each,two are the first movie,and four are the second,with turbine engine............


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

*The proto paint job.......*

begins with a test.Light Ghost Grey primer and I finally cracked the correct wheels and intake color.Thoughts?


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

wheels and turbine are right on the money !........great work


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Great choice of color for them. Gives them a realistic look. 

Sean


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Here they are on a painted car from the second film.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Nice work, Alex. You getting damp down there?
Bruce


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Excellent!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Awesome!!!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

btbrush said:


> Nice work, Alex. You getting damp down there?
> Bruce


Irene did not hit my part of the island,but dumped three days of heavy rains,and winds.........thankfully,I'm ok.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

First coat of paint on lots of rims.I'll let them dry a few days before the "special" paint application.Cockpits and dashs are done.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

The test paint job for all the interiors allmost done......


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

*"Where are all the Batmobiles made?"*

........at the Bat Factory.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

*Four painted and two to go...........*

......plus a few extras.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

*Turbines any one?*

Ready for detailing.........


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Vroom!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

*Chassies are done.....*

just need to touch up here and there.Bottom right is the finish product.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

This is the preshading of the first movie car.This will be shot with a Black over coat,so that theses colors show through.


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

They look like the finished paint will be beautiful!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

falcondesigns said:


> This is the preshading of the first movie car.This will be shot with a Black over coat,so that theses colors show through.


Hey Alex, that's pretty interesting. What Black are you using for a transparency?

BTW, cool thread, thanbks for the updates down the line.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Hi Chris,Just Testors Gloss black enamel misted on until I get the desired look.Happy Holidays to you,my friend.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Well the first paint job failed........and I was watching the first film over the weekend with my cousin,I noticed a way to do the paint job differently.First I sprayed the car with a semi-gloss black,then I shaded the car with the prismatic paints from Alclad.I finally got the results that are pleasing.The Black car is from the second movie,and you can see the green,blue,violet on the first movie Keaton car.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

The prismatic paint does look great. I plan on using it for some Fine Molds Star Wars models after reading an article about it in Airfix Model World. It definitely benefits your car.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Here is a good shot of the effect.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Starting to look like the car we know and love.Just a few more tweaks and she done.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

That's just NICE!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks nice. The prismatic paint is effective. Did you (or would you) put a gloss coat over it?


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Prismatic paint.Is it a basically transparent with colors in it,or does it come in different solid colors.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

ChrisW said:


> Looks nice. The prismatic paint is effective. Did you (or would you) put a gloss coat over it?


Chris,I put two coats of flat clear to blend it all in.......


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

xsavoie said:


> Prismatic paint.Is it a basically transparent with colors in it,or does it come in different solid colors.


Don't think so, try the Alclad website..............the solids would defeat the purpose of the black coming through.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Beauty shot


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Wish I knew about the prismatic paint effect while painting my TIE fighter's radiator panels. I tried getting a similiar effect by dry brushing metallics over the gloss black but yours in so much more effective.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Xenodyssey said:


> Wish I knew about the prismatic paint effect while painting my TIE fighter's radiator panels. I tried getting a similiar effect by dry brushing metallics over the gloss black but yours in so much more effective.


Interesting you should mention that. There was an article on building the Tie Fighter in Airfix Model World a few months back and that is exactly what the guy did, he used the Alclad prismatic paint for the panels. That is what I have planned for using when I build mine in the near future.


----------

